# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Ervaringen neurostimulator

## spond

Ik heb sinds kort een neurostimulator; een lead geplaatst tegen het ruggemerg, batterij is in de buik geplaatst, dit geeft electrische pulsaties af, dit kanik zelf regelen d.m.v. een afstandbediening.
Dit heb ik geïmplanteerd gekregen voor pijnbestrijding, ik heb na drie rugoperaties een zenuwbeschadiging opgelopen waardoor ik veel last had van brandende benen, pijn in vooral linker been en rug.
Nu zoek ik mensen die dit ook hebben gehad, en ik zou graag willen weten wat jullie ervaring hiermee is.
Moeten jullie toch nog medicijnen slikken tegen pijn, hebben jullie alleen maar goede ervaringen, of werkt het b.v. deels.
Aangezien ik echt een forum mis, dacht ik dan start ik er hier een, in de hoop dat ik wat reacties zal krijgen.
Ik zal de komende weken niet altijd gelijk kunnen reageren, maar vroeg of laat, een reactie komt er.

Hartelijke groeten van spond

----------


## janenbea

Bij mij is in januari 2011 ook een neurostimulator en bij mij is de batterij in een "enveloppe" in de bil geplaatst
Mijn ervaring is tot nu toe positief al heb ik in het begin wel moeite gehad met het instellen; had de neiging de stimulatie te hoog te zetten en dan krijg je ook rare bijverschijnselen.
Was b.v. slapen voor mij vóór de implantatie een heel groot probleem vanwege de pijn in in mijn rechterbeen en -voet, dat gaat nu stukken beter.
Er blijft altijd een restpijn over maar die is dragelijk.

----------


## Inemien

inemien

Last Activity: 08-08-12 12:33
Current Activity: Viewing Album Neuropatische rug en beenpijn 


Hallo Sonja

Ik heb meerdere rug operatie's gehad. Ik ben begonnen in Zwolle 2007 met rug klachten, daar hebben ze een MRI scan gemaakt daar kwam uit dat er een vernauwing zat in het ruggenmerg ter hoogte van de 4e en 5e lende wervel, Ik ben daar door Dr Mosterd geopereerd (een Lammonectomie) en de operatie was goed verlopen. Ik ben ongeveer een maand pijn vrij geweest, toen kwamen de oude klachten in alle hevigheid terug. Er is op nieuw een MRI gemaakt en op de zelfde plek was een hoeveelheid littekenweefsel ontstaan. Volgens Dr Mosterd was dat gewoon pech, de één maakt het aan en de ander niet, en er is geen echte oorzaak voor. In Zwolle konden ze niets meer voor mij doen en hij heeft mij door verwezen naar dr Kallenwaard ( Pijn bestrijding) in Arnhem Rynstate ziekenhuis.




Daar hebben zij mij toen geopereerd ( geprobeerd om het littekenweefsel links en rechts in het ruggenmerg ter hoogte van L4 en L5 te verwijderen). Dat is helaas maar aan de linkerkant een klein beetje gelukt wat de rechterkant was helemaal versteend. Op de foto's die er voor gemaakt zagen ze ook nog dat er een erge ver draaiing van de ruggen wervel was ook op die hoogte (net een wokkel zoals dr Kallenwaard zei). Ik ben toen in een ander project ge plaats om in aanmerking te komen voor een ruggenmerg stimulator (ook wel neuro stimulator genoemd) Dat traject heeft bijna een jaar in beslag genomen, je moet dan alles geprobeerd hebben voor je hier voor in aanmerking komt.



In Februari 2010 heb ik dan uit eindelijk mijn proef stimulator gekregen. En na drie weekjes rust de inwendige neuro stimulator gekregen. In het begin leek het er op dat het goed ging , maar na langzamer hand kwam de pijn door de trillingen van de stimulator door, na van alle soorten programma's met de stimulator uit geprobeerd te hebben, Zijn de klachten alleen maar verergerd. Ik kan geen wandeling meer maken gewoon fietsen is er niet meer bij ik heb een rolstoel en elleboog krukken en een elektrische fiets om nog wat beweging te krijgen. Dit is mijn leven zo moet ik nu verder, ik start binnen kort met revalidatie pijn de baas, in het ZGT ziekenhuis. Om het te leren aanvaren en er mee om te gaan.

Dit komt van mijn forum: http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...er.php?u=39647

of : http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...ad.php?t=15127
Wil je mij ook jou ervaring vertellen?

Liefs Ina

----------


## janenbea

Hallo Innemien,

Klinkt heel triest allemaal. Is er al eens gekeken naar de instellingen, want daar kan de oorzaak ook liggen.

Jan

----------


## Inemien

Hallo Jan

Ik heb een operatie ondergaan Oktober 2010 ze hebben alle bedrading op nieuw aan de stimulator aangesloten en de stimulator onderzocht en alles werkte goed. Een paar maanden erna was er nog geen verbetering opgetreden, er is toen iemand bij mij aan huis geweest van de fabriek waar de stimulator gemaakt is hij heeft alle programma's getest maar de electrode pakt niet genoeg van het gebied. Nu moet ik wachten tot de stimulator verwijderd kan worden, en afwachten dat er nog wat nieuws op de markt komt. En anders moet ik er mee leren leven.

Ik heb in* Februari tot September 2011* pijn de baas gedaan, dat was erg zwaar geestelijk en lichamelijk toch heb ik daar heb ik erg veel aan gehad. 
Het houd in dat je fyshiio, ergo, en gesprekken bij medischpsycholoog. 
Bij de *fyshio* hebben ze het uiterste er uitgehaald lichamelijk houding en beweging.
Bij de *ergo* hebben ze mij aan een rollator geholpen en geleerd dingen anders te doen.
Bij de medichpsycholoog heb ik leren aan varen dat ik nooid meer de oude word en dat ik moet proberen te kijken wat ik nog wel kan en daar dubbel en dwars van kan genieten.
Ik staa nu weer positiever in het leven en ik geniet van de dingen die ik wel nog kan.

Ik heb dit jaar 2012 in mei een driewieler gekregen een easy rider ik ben daar ongelooflijk blij mee ik heb minder pijn met het fietsen door dat je de onderrug ondersteun en ik kan nu weer wat verder fietsen echt geweldig.

Groetje Ina

----------


## spond

Dank jullie wel voor de reacties!

De reden dat ik informatie van andere gebruikers wil hebben is dat er zo weinig ervaringsverhalen te lezen zijn over de neurostimulator. Amerikaanse site's zijn vaak alleen maar positief en jammer genoeg is er bij de pvvn geen forum aanwezig, en lees ik voornamelijk info over hun sponsor medtronic.
Zelf heb ik een stim van het merk st jude, 8 electrodes. Het voegt veel toe in mijn leven, ben voor 70%van die ellendige beenpijn af.
Bij mij helpt het niet voor de rugpijn, het stimuleert beidebenen en de stuit, maar kan jammer genoeg met stimulator ook niet zitten door de pijn in de rug.
Ik heb na een hernia operatie 2 spondylodese operaties gehad, enheb zenuwpijn over gehouden, en het niet kunnen zitten.
Janenbea, mag ik vragen of je de medicijnen heb af kunnen bouwen? Zelf heb ik de sim sinds juni 2012, nog maar kort dus. Ik probeer nu de tramadol af te bouwen, wil in ieder geval van de 5 nr 3 per dag.
Verder slik ik 1xpd morfine, in de namiddag, en daar heb ik qua rug veel baat bij, dus weet ik nog niet of ik daar mee stop. Ik hoor steeds in het ziekenhuis dat ik te snel wil, en alles veel meer tijd moet geven.
Wat ik moeilijk vind is niet zozeer dat ik de stim te hard zet, dan worden de prikkels pijnlijk, maar om weer je grenzen te bepalen, je denkt dat je heel wat ben met stim, maar er zijn wel degelijk grenzen, en lig je weer dagen opbed mét stim.
Maar goed dat zal wel een kwestie van wennen en uitproberen zijn.

Inemien wat jammer dat je niets aan de neurostimulator hebt, je begint eraan, en natuurlijk lees je wel dat het niet bij iedereen werkt maar je hoopt natuurlijk dat het bij jou, net zoals bij de meeste mensen, een pijn verbetering geeft.
Goed van je dat je pijndebaas hebt gevolgt, en dat je daardoor alles kan accepteren en weer plezier hebt in de dingen die je wel kan. En het is inderdaad zo dat ontwikkelingen zo snel gaan dat er vast wel
weer wat anders uitgevonden zal worden waar je wel wat aan hebt, sterkte hoor!

Hartelijke groeten spond

----------


## janenbea

Hallo Spond,

Inderdaad heb ik de medicijnen kunnen afbouwen. De laatste die ik heb gebruikt was echt een "paardemiddel". Ik kreeg daar echt rare bijverschijnselen van. Mijn vrouw mocht de bijsluiter lezen, ik niet. Maar toen zij de verschijnselen opmerkte was het gauw gebeurd met dat middel. Nu gebruik ik geen pijnstillers meer dankzij de neurostimulatie.

Groetjes

----------


## spond

Hoi janenbea,

Dank je voor je reactie, wat fijn dat je hebt kunnen stoppen met alle medicijnen! Jammer dat er zo weinig reacties zijn, terwijl er toch best veel mensen moeten zijn met neuro stimulator ervaringen.

In het ziekenhuis waar ik ben doen ze er in ieder geval 50 per jaar, 2merken, en zijn ze nu met een derde merk in zee gegaan.
Ik ben nog steeds erg blij met de stim, ook al had ik er iets meer van verwacht/gehoopt wat betreft zitten. Alle verbetering is mooi meegenomen, en het is nu zoeken naar een goede balans van op zijn en liggen.
Misschien is het nog wat te onbekend, in mijn omgeving weet niemand wat het is, en is het een kwestie van tijd voor meer reacties.

Bedankt, groetjes spond

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Spond, Janenbea, Inemien,

Ik heb jullie verhalen gelezen....heel ellendig als je dit allemaal overkomt, ik leef oprecht met jullie mee!  :Embarrassment:  ik heb helaas geen ervaring met een neurostimuloator dus ik kan er niets over vertellen.... ik gebruik een Tens stimilator....jaren geleden kreeg ik bij de pijnbestrijding in Zwolle een proef stellatum via de keel ingespoten maar dat hielp niet dus kreeg ik niet een kastje zoals jullie dat hebben.. :Wink: ..het werd later een Tens apparaat...ik heb posttraumatische Dystrofie, ik kreeg deze aandoening na een valpartij aan mijn rechterarm en dat liep niet goed af....ik heb jaren gestoeid met behandelingen en medicijnen en nu gaat het beter, maar pijn heb ik elke dag en ook daar wordt je gewoon erg moe van...werken doe ik niet meer, ik kreeg ontslag en WAO en wordt betaald uit een andere pot... :Big Grin:  ik zelf ben na aanraden van de specialist van de pijnbestrijding lid geworden van deze patientenvereniging....het zou mooi zijn als er ook iets voor jullie is...maar via deze weg kunnen jullie al een aantal dingen met elkaar bespreken.....
ik wens jullie allen heel veel sterkte en kracht en energie toe om nog wat dingen te kunnen doen...alle goeds tevens met de pijn.....
Vriendelijke groeten van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------


## noortje10

> Dank jullie wel voor de reacties!
> 
> De reden dat ik informatie van andere gebruikers wil hebben is dat er zo weinig ervaringsverhalen te lezen zijn over de neurostimulator. Amerikaanse site's zijn vaak alleen maar positief en jammer genoeg is er bij de pvvn geen forum aanwezig, en lees ik voornamelijk info over hun sponsor medtronic.
> Zelf heb ik een stim van het merk st jude, 8 electrodes. Het voegt veel toe in mijn leven, ben voor 70%van die ellendige beenpijn af.
> Bij mij helpt het niet voor de rugpijn, het stimuleert beidebenen en de stuit, maar kan jammer genoeg met stimulator ook niet zitten door de pijn in de rug.
> Ik heb na een hernia operatie 2 spondylodese operaties gehad, enheb zenuwpijn over gehouden, en het niet kunnen zitten.
> Janenbea, mag ik vragen of je de medicijnen heb af kunnen bouwen? Zelf heb ik de sim sinds juni 2012, nog maar kort dus. Ik probeer nu de tramadol af te bouwen, wil in ieder geval van de 5 nr 3 per dag.
> Verder slik ik 1xpd morfine, in de namiddag, en daar heb ik qua rug veel baat bij, dus weet ik nog niet of ik daar mee stop. Ik hoor steeds in het ziekenhuis dat ik te snel wil, en alles veel meer tijd moet geven.
> Wat ik moeilijk vind is niet zozeer dat ik de stim te hard zet, dan worden de prikkels pijnlijk, maar om weer je grenzen te bepalen, je denkt dat je heel wat ben met stim, maar er zijn wel degelijk grenzen, en lig je weer dagen opbed mét stim.
> ...


Hoi ik ben Ria 
net nieuw hier als ik jou verhaal lees leg ik het mijne er naast bij mij is het 4 jaar geleden de operatie aan mijn rug .en 7 jaar geleden begon de pijn .Ik heb werkelijk alles geprobeerd tig ruggenprikken gehad en weet als ik besluit die ene prik te laten doen [als ze het doen]kan ik niet meer lopen maar geen pijn. Tegelijk realiseer ik mij dat je andere pijnen kan krijgen zoals doorzitten en geheel afhankelijk zijn .Ik heb nu zaldiar wat niks doet en een tens kastje wat ik nachts aandoe voor even n ander gevoel door mijn pijn heen .Dag en nacht pijn een beperkt leven ik ben het gevecht een beetje moe ik ben begin dit jaar op klimmendaal geweest 9 weken op n afdeling met chronische pijn klachten en medische missers .Alles 15 minuten staan liggen lopen zitten .Als iemand vraagt ga toch lekker zitten komen de waterlanders al en denk ik hoe zo lekker zitten .Ik heb een zitje in de stoel een rug rol een bedje maar niks kan ik heel lang .en dan heb ik dat ik na 10 minuten zo n pijn heb dat ik ga lopen ik heb ook een ondersteunende fiets .
Ik wil iets met je delen en wil jullie op de hoogte houden .Ik ga na de fysio zij houd het liteken en mijn rug soepel ,maar vaak genoeg kan ik het niet verdragen .Ook al kom ik al jaren eens in de 6 a 7 weken bij het ziekenfonds gecontracteerde natuurgeneeskunde voor massage soms lukt het maar meestal gaat alles met zachtheid .en hoe kan iemand mijn belang boven haar eigenbelang stellen .Zij zei wil je niet eens de Bowen therapie proberen .
Ik ben pas 1x geweest ons ziekenfonds vergoed bijna alles tot een zeker bedrag soms moet ik iets bij betalen ik hen interpolis 4 sterren ,ik heb speciaal deze verzekering zo genomen met natuurgeneeskunde.
Toen ze klaar was vroeg ze wat vind je er van .Ik zei appart ik kan haast niet geloven dat dit werkt .
Ik heb vannacht beter geslapen als het laatste halfjaar dus werd wel wakker met pijn maar ik dacht ik kan het nu even hebben nu zit de brand er weer goed in en veel pijn ik weet het dus niet precies na 3x hebben we een valuatie gesprek en als het niets gedaan heeft stopt ze er ook mee .Ik geef het even een kans je weet maar nooit .
Je kan vast op internet kijken wat het is .Ik ben opgevoed in het vermogen dat het kan .alleen de pijn heeft er voor gezorgd dat ik niet meer geloven kan .Sterkte allemaal en ik hoop op reactie s 
Groet Ria

----------


## janenbea

Hallo Noortje,

Ja ik heb de medicijnen afgebouwd. Het laatste middel (wat ook de heftigste bijwerkingen had en dat door mijn neuroloog en paardemiddel werd genoemd) ook het laatst afgebouwd en daar ben ik erg blij mee. Neem nu nog wel eens een paracetamolletje maar daar blijft het bij. 

Heel veel sterkte en groetjes,

Jan

----------


## noortje10

\wat voor een medicatie had je dan en ben je opereert of beter gezegd waar zat bij jou de pijn .
groetNpoortje

----------


## janenbea

Ben de naam vanm de medicatie even kwijt. Ben niet geopereerd omdatdat niet kon. Neurochirurgen wilden wel opereren maar dan moets ik vertellen waar hij moets beginnen.
De pijn zit bij mij vooral rechts ind erug en bil. Mijn rechterbeen en -voet waren zo overgevoelig dat ik daar zelfs geen laken op veelde.

Groetjes, Jan

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Spond,
Fijn dat jij tot nu toe een goede ervaring hebt  :Smile: 
Hopelijk is het nu wat meer gewend en blijft het ook in de toekomst goed werk doen!
Veel succes!

@ janenbea,
Fijn dat jij een positieve ervaring hebt en hebt kunnen stoppen met de medicijnen  :Smile: 

@ Inemien,
Vervelend en jammer dat het voor jou niks geholpen heeft  :Frown: 
Wel fijn dat je dankzij die "pijn de baas" cursus/therapie weer positiever in het leven staat (leuke en goede tip voor anderen!)
En ook erg fijn dt jij met je easy rider weer verder de deur uit kan!
Wens je veel goeds!

@ Elisabeth,
Ja niet iedereen komt ervoor in aanmerking...
Welke patientenvereniging heb je het over?

@ Noortje,
Ik hoop voor je dat die Bowen therapy inderdaad verlichting brengt! 
Zeker een moeilijke beslissing om al dan niet die ene keus te maken, wens je er veel sterkte mee!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Noortje: Veel sterkte met de Bowen therapie....alles heeft "tijd" nodig.....nieuwe medicijnen, en behandelingen...het is goed dat jij eerst een paar behandelingen gaat ondergaan....na die tijd is het misschien wijs om meteen een pijnstiller in te nemen, want je "lichaam" reageert direct....geef de moed niet op, maar tussen door is het belangrijk dat je van tijd tot tijd rust neemt....iets wat al heel lang pijn doet gaat helaas niet zomaar weg....succes ermee, en het is wel fijn dat je toen de nacht kon doorslapen...toch een klein stapje winst op dat moment...het ga je goed...ondanks tegenslagen hou "vertrouwen"...
fijne dag gewenst met minder pijn...Groeten van Elisabeth  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: even antwoord geven op je vraag.....sommige ziekte's hebben een patientenvereniging en daar kan iemand zich bij aansluiten.... :Wink: 
op advies van de specialist van de pijnbestrijding ben ik lid geworden van de Posttraumatische Dystrofie patientenvereniging.. :Big Grin: ..hier staan interessante tips in en patienten die vertellen wat zij al wel of niet gedaan hebben...tevens of er nieuwe medicijnen zijn en het belang van deze vereniging is dat als er meer mensen lid worden er op den duur meer onderzoek na gedaan wordt want deze ziekte is bij heel veel mensen nog onbekend...het is een "onbegrepen ziekte"...ook is er te weinig geld voor onderzoek maar men doet enorm zijn best om daar wat verandering in te brengen....
dit was mijn antwoord Luuss..... :Stick Out Tongue:  
fijne dag verder....Liefs van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## spond

Jammer, heel verhaal geschreven en weg is het, maar goed beginnen we overnieuw.

Hallo allemaal,
Sorry voor de late reactie. Op het moment heb ik veel ischias pijn, en niet veel aan de neurostimulator. De ischias is je langste been zenuw je zou denken dat de stim daar op werkt, nee dus.
Ik lig nu veel, net zoveel als voor de stimulator zo'n 20u en doe als het kan hele lichte oefeningen, opgekregen van mijn manueel therapeut. Als dit niet werkt ga ik terug naar de arts. Flink balen, was net het wandelen weer wat aan t opbouwen en genieten van het meer op zijn.
Elisabeth ik begrijp iets niet, ik heb een stim gekregen omdat er niets is wat tegen de pijn helpt, en jij krijg geen stim omdat de proef stellatum niet werkt, dat is toch een voorwaarde, dat het niet helpt?
Ik ben blij voor je dat er een patiëntenvereniging is, het is heel prettig om te weten hoe anderen p.dystrofie ervaren en hoe er mee om te gaan.

Noortje, mag ik vragen welk nivo jij geopereerd ben? Ik weet hoe het is dat je niet kan zitten, ik heb nu alles geprobeerd, tot een stim aan toe, nu kan ik het accepteren.
Natuurlijk hoop je dat er in de toekomst wat uitgevonden word, een betere stim, of zoiets jeweet niet.
Volg je de bowentherapie nog? Ik had er nog nooit van gehoord, het lijkt mij een zeer ontspannende werking te hebben, heel goed voor de spieren.
De brandende beenpijn is bij mij alleente verhelpen met tramadol,deels,het brandende was weg,depijn bleef. 
Jij hebt geen baat van zaldiar, misschien iets anders vragen? Soms moet je dingen tegen elkaar afwegen, wilde nooit aan de morfine, nu slik ik het nog, 1x per dag,ben er blij mee het geeft mij weer een paar uurtjes extra op zijn. Ik heb ook osteoporose daar slik ik bisfosfonaten voor, dus bewegen is dan extra belangrijk.
Noortje, hebje wel eens aan een stim gedacht, of erover gelezen? Je moet er sterk genoeg voor zijn, bij mij heeft het 1jaar geduurd eer dat ik wist dat ik het aan kon. 
Wat ik lees in jou verhaal is dat je veel pijn heb en een lichte pijnstiller waar je niets aan heb, ik wil je niet aan de morfine hebben hoor, maar er zijn nog andere middelen.
Ik wil je veel sterkte wensen.
Bedankt voor de reactie luuss en sterkte allemaal!
groetjes spond

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Lol ja nu snap ik het, een patientenvereniging kan goede dingen opleveren qua tips, ervaringen en nieuwe onderzoeken/medicijnen/therapieen  :Smile: 

@ Spond,
He vervelend dat de echte pijn niet verminderd of weggenomen kan worden!  :Frown: 
Is niet fijn om aan je bed of de bank gekluisterd te zijn terwijl je zo graag wil wandelen en andere dingen wil doen...
Hopelijk werken de lichte oefeningen en weet de arts nog iets anders wat geprobeerd kan worden om je levenswijze te verbeteren!
Lief ook dat je meedenkt met anderen  :Smile: 
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

----------


## Kelly1978

Hallo ik ben anderhalf jaar geleden geopereerd aan heup. Helaas is de hoofdzenuw in mijn been geraakt. Ben nu al,maanden in behandeling in pijnkliniek. Daar stellen ze voor om op termijn stimulator te implanteren maar gezien mijn jeugdige leeftijd weet ik niet of ik er wel goed bij doe. Is dit voor altijd? Hoe verloopt operatie? Heb 2 zoontjes van 7en 9 is dit haalbaar?

Alvast bedankt

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Kelly1978: Ik lees zojuist je berichtje hierboven....wat ellendig dat je zo'n pijn hebt aan de hoofdzenuw...ik heb er helaas geen verstand van maar ik hoop dat iemand anders je hier iets kan vertellen over een neurostimulator, als niemand het weet vraag het dan aan een moderator!!!! ik wens jou heel veel sterkte en succes met het vinden van antwoorden en ik hoop voor jou dat op een goede dag de pijn mag afnemen door een bepaalde behandeling!!!!! al het goede voor jou en je gezin....

Hartelijke groeten van Elisabeth  :Smile:

----------


## Sjimmie

Hoi Kelly,

Probeer in contact te komen met prof Zuurmond van de VUmc, een autoriteit op het gebied van pijnbestrijding. Hij heeft hierover ook een boek geschreven.
http://www.narcis.nl/person/RecordID...68/Language/nl

vrgr

----------


## spond

Hoi kelly, je leeftijd maakt niets uit voor een neurostimulator, als het aan je voorgelegd word is er al van alles gebeurt om je van de pijn af te helpen en is het niet voldoende gebleken, een stimulator is een laatste kans, en de ingrijpendste om je pijn te verminderen.
Probeer je goed te laten voorlichten, het zijn wel 2 operaties, je loopt met een batterijj in je buik er kunnen dingen tegen zitten, kapot gaan enz maar kelly als het werkt kun je wel minstens 50% of meer pijnvermindering krijgen!
Als het goed werkt is het een prachtsysteem! Als je er voor gaat krijg je eerst een proefstimulatie, in de ok krijg je een plaatselijke verdoving je ligt op je buik via een sneetje in de rug wordt een lead op je ruggemerg gelegd, ze sluiten deze aan op een kastje en jij moet vertellen waar je tintelingen voelt, dan trekken ze een draad naar je zij die komt daar uit en wordt aangesloten op een kastje wat buiten het lichaam hangt.
Nu ga je 2 weken kijken of je pijnvermindering heb, en of het genoeg is om het te mogen houden. Deze 2 weken zijn streng, je mag niet bukken, rekken, strekken, tillen, douchen, als het goed is wordt na die weken de batterij er in gezet.
Is het haalbaar voor jou met 2 kinderen, zeker! Wel met hulp, de lead kan verschuiven dus je moet rustig aan doen. Ook als de batterij er in zit moet je rustig aan doen en 8 tot 12 weken aan regels houden. Probeer er veel over te lezen, bij mij is het voor de pijn in rug en benen, bij de heup zal het misschien iets anders zijn.
Laat je het nog even weten wat je besluit? Veel sterkte in ieder geval, als je vragen heb kan je ze altijd stellen.
Groetjes spond

----------


## Monkey07

Hallo,

Ik heb nu 5 jaar een stim voor de pijn in mijn linker arm.
Er is tijdens een operatie aan mijn arm de ulnaris zenuw beschadigd. 
Gevolg is dat ik in het begin oxycontin en oxynorm moest gaan gebruiken.
Toen ben ik onder behandeling gekomen op een pijn afdeling, en die stelde toen voor om een neurostimulator of morfinepomp te laten plaatsen.
Ik heb toen voor een stim gekozen.
Na heel veel problemen met de stim, heel veel last van de batterij die in mijn buik is geplaatst, ben ik nu op een punt gekomen, dat ik op de wachtlijst sta om heel de stim te laten verwijderen.
5 jaar lang heeft de stim me geholpen om de pijn draaglijk te houden, en heeft bij mij ook een blijvende pijnvermindering te weeg gebracht.
Slik nog wel steeds morfine, maar dat is hoofdzakelijk voor de pijn die de stim batterij geeft in mijn buik.
Verplaatsen van de batterij zou ook kunnen, maar aangezien mijn zenuwpijn in mijn arm sterk is afgenomen, heb ik ervoor gekozen om niet meer verder te gaan met de stim.
Ik heb in de 5 jaar dat ik de stim heb heel veel mee gemaakt met het systeem, en ik moet zeggen als het werkt zoals het hoort, dan is het een redelijk systeem, maar o wee als je problemen krijgt, dan is het een vervelende weg die je moet bewandelen.
Maar ach, alles heeft zijn voor en nadelen.

Groetjes, 

Ron

----------


## Sjimmie

Hoi Ron, wat is het verschil tussen een stim en neurostimulator?

groetjes,

----------


## Monkey07

> Hoi Ron, wat is het verschil tussen een stim en neurostimulator?
> 
> groetjes,


Er is geen verschil, de een noemt het een stim, de ander noemt het een neurostimulator, of neuromodulatie, en sommige noemen het een eses systeem.
Er zullen er best nog wel meerdere zijn.
Ze doen eigenlijk allemaal hetzelfde, ze geven electrische prikkels af, met de bedoeling dat je de pijn minder voelt.
Helaas is het niet meer dan een hulp middel, waar behoorlijk veel haken en ogen aan zitten.
Gelukkig worden ze steeds beter, er is er nu eindelijk 1 waarmee je wel een MRI kan laten nemen zonder dat het gevaarlijk is.

Groetjes.

----------


## spond

Hoi ron, sorry ben een tijdje niet geweest hoe is het nu met je? Is alles al verwijderd? Ik wordt binnenkort geopereerd ik krijg geen goede stimulatie meer, de lead word gerepositioneerd.Dat is erg vervelend he je zit vaak aan een operatie vast als de stim het niet goed doet.
De ontwikkelingen gaan inderdaad snel op het gebied van neurostimulatie, ook dat drg stimulatie, dat ze de lead niet op het ruggemerg leggen maar op een aftakking is ook weer een sprong voorwaarts, zo kan je veel gerichter pijn bestrijden.
Ik ben benieuwd hoe het met je gaat zonder stim.
groetjes spond

----------


## Monkey07

> Hoi ron, sorry ben een tijdje niet geweest hoe is het nu met je? Is alles al verwijderd? Ik wordt binnenkort geopereerd ik krijg geen goede stimulatie meer, de lead word gerepositioneerd.Dat is erg vervelend he je zit vaak aan een operatie vast als de stim het niet goed doet.
> De ontwikkelingen gaan inderdaad snel op het gebied van neurostimulatie, ook dat drg stimulatie, dat ze de lead niet op het ruggemerg leggen maar op een aftakking is ook weer een sprong voorwaarts, zo kan je veel gerichter pijn bestrijden.
> Ik ben benieuwd hoe het met je gaat zonder stim.
> groetjes spond


Hoi,

Helaas zijn we al 6 maanden verder maar helaas nog geen stap verder.
Zit nog steeds te wachten op een oproep, zal wel volgend jaar worden.
Misschien ergens in februarii, kunnen ze nog net een claim indienen voor de jaarlijkse vergoeding. 
Ik heb zelf 2x gehad, dat de lead op zijn plek gezet moest worden, en beide keren vond ik het vreselijk en niet prettig.
Als de stim 1 maal verwijderd is, hoop ik dat ik er nooit meer 1 nodig heb in de toekomst.
Ik zal er nooit meer 1 accepteren, nee dan nog liever een morfinepomp.
Ik heb met de stim alleen maar slechte ervaringen, in de 5 jaar dat ik hem nu heb, heb ik er een half jaar profijt van gehad, de andere 4, 5 jaar is het alleen maar tobben geweest met de instellingen die ze niet goed kregen, en de constante buikpijn door de batterij. 
Ik hoop voor jou dat het allemaal wel goed komt, en dat je niet tegen de problemen aan loopt die ik nog steeds heb.
Heel veel succes gewenst.

Groetjes,

Ron

----------


## spond

Wat schandalig ron dat je zo aan het lijntje gehouden word! Kan je niet alvast afdwingen dat je naar preoperatief kan dan moeten ze je wel binnen, ik dacht,3maanden helpen.
Neem je nu medicijnen in?
Mijn stim heeft het 2maanden gedaan tot ik struikelde, nu staat het al een jaar uit. Ik kreeg steeds stimulatie in mn kruis wat niet vol te houden was. Toen zou ik meedoen met een proef hoogfrequentie masr dat zag ik later toch niet zo zitten had verhalen gelezen van 2 mensen die tinnitus er aan over hielden, dus toch een operatie.
Is afgelopen maandag gebeurt, heeft 4 uur geduurd! Drie uur bij, 1uur narcose, ook nog een duralek dus liggen op 4 plaatsen hechtingen is geen pretje kun je je voorstellen. 
Groot nadeel is het ja, als er iets mis is zit je vaak aan operaties vast, bleek achteraf toch een electrode kapot te zijn dus operatie was toch nodig. 
Jammer genoeg kunnen ze mn onderrug niet meenemen, dus zit toch aan medicatie vast, maar als ik met de helft vande oxycontin zou kunnen stoppen zou ik blij zijn.Het kunnen zitten zal een droom blijven, maar wie weet ooit.
groetjes spond

----------


## Monkey07

Hoi,

Toen ik te horen kreeg dat ze de stim zouden verwijderen, ben ik gelijk doorgestuurd naar de afdeling opname, ze hebben toen bloed afgenomen, en de verdere onderzoeken gedaan, alles oke, dus operatie kon door gaan.
Zit nu alleen al 6 maanden te wachten op een oproep, dus als het zover is, dan zal ik wel weer naar de opname afdeling moeten, denk ik.
Op zich heb ik niet zo'n haast, alleen die vervelende buikpijn door de batterij. 
Soms staat de batterij over dwars in mijn buik na het slapen, en dat is echt niet prettig.
Dat is ook de hoofd reden dat ik dol graag van het systeem af wil.
Slik nog steeds oxycontin, maar meer tegen de buikpijn dan voor de zenuwpijn in mijn hand en arm.
Ik denk en hoop dat ik zover ben dat heel misschien wel van oxycontin af kan.
Maar ja, zolang ik het systeem nog heb gaat me dat niet lukken.
Volgens mijn pijnarts zal ik nooit zonder oxycontin kunnen, omdat ik crps heb, maar ik ben tenslotte de gene die het heeft, en niet hij.
Ik weet zelf wat ik wel en wat ik niet voel.
Ik zal nooit meer mijn 2 vingers kunnen gebruiken, maar dat interesseert me niks, als ze geen pijn doen dan vind ik het allang best.
Heb tot 2 jaar geleden op 3x 60 mg oxycontin en 6x 10 mg oxynorm gezeten, en heb dat nu afgebouwd tot 2x 10 mg oxycontin, dus er zit zeker vooruitgang in.
Ik hoop voor jou dat je er snel doorheen bent, en dat je in de toekomst geen operatieve ingrepen meer nodig hebt, want 1 ding weet ik nu zeker al dat gerommel aan een mens door een dokter, dat is 2x niks.
Heel veel sterkte, en dat het allemaal maar snel achter de rug mag zijn.
Als ik ooit een wens mocht doen, dan zou ik wensen dat iedereen die zenuwpijn heeft, of ooit krijgt daardoor een wonder van verlost zou worden.

Groetjes,

Ron

----------


## LiaMonty

Hallo mijn naam is Lia en ik heb op 1 september 2014 een neurostimulator gekregen. Ik heb hiervoor 2 herniaoperaties gehad en al 10 jaar pijnbestrijding via pijnblokkades. Dit hielp meestal een maand of 2 of 3 en dan kwam de pijn in alle hevigheid terug. Gaat dan voornamelijk over uitstralingspijn in benen en heupen. Aan pijn in mijn rug is niets meer te doen is mij verteld. Ik heb 3 nieuwe tussenwervels nodig, L4, L5 en L6. Dit kan helaas niet, i.v.m. verschuiven waardoor je een dwarslaesie op zou kunnen lopen. Heb ook 3 beginnende hernia's bij mijn schouders en 1 in mijn nek. Dus vastzetten onderin mijn rug is ook geen optie. Na 10 jaar pijnblokkades hielpen deze niet meer. Vandaar een neurostimulator. Na de proefplaatsing was de pijn in mijn benen voor 40% afgenomen en geen pijn in mijn heupen meer. Ik was dolgelukkig. Na 10 jaar kon ik een hele nacht doorslapen, weliswaar met medicijnen, maar er ging een wereld voor mij open. Na een week kreeg ik de definitieve plaatsing. 4 dagen erna kwam de pijn in mijn heupen in alle hevigheid terug. De teleurstelling is groot. Inmiddels heb ik al weer een pijnblokkade in alle twee mijn heupen gehad. Welke niet hebben geholpen. Ik slaap 3 uur op een nacht nadat ik 20mg oxicodon, 1000mg paracetamol, 600mg Gabapentine en 15mg Rivotril heb ingenomen! Neem dan vaak nog een paracetamol in en 300 Gabapentine. Slaap dan nog 2,5 uur. Hebben meer mensen deze ervaring? Ik dacht dat ik misschien kon minderen met de medicijnen, maar dat zit er niet in. ook omdat de pijn in mijn rug niet minder is geworden. (dit hadden ze wel van te voren gezegd) Er is volgens de arts een tijdelijke pijnvermindering in de heupen geweest. Dit zie je wel vaker. Waarschijnlijk zijn mijn slijmbeurzen of mijn botvlies iedere keer ontstoken. Het enige is dus pinvermindering in mijn benen met ongeveer 40%. Daar ben ik blij mee, maar ik had meer verwacht. Heeft iemand ook dergelijke ervaringen? O ja, mijn kastje is in mijn bil geplaatst, alleen te hoog. Zit dus op mijn broekriem! Veel last van. Dit gaan ze dan een 4cm naar beneden verplaatsen. Meer kunnen ze niet doen.

----------

